# How crazy is this?



## Ivan Muller (Jun 12, 2014)

I have been using my M as a back up mostly, but lately have been exploring video, and I quite like what the M can do, of course always keeping the very good prices in mind as part of the equation! I only have the 22mm and have been thinking of getting the standard zoom and an extra battery. My last attempt through Amazon was unsuccessful. So, over here the discounted price of the Eos M, with zoom and flash is the same price as the standard zoom alone...so I just bought the package, got a new battery and the IS zoom plus a spare body & flash....how crazy is that? Makes me think Canon must be losing quite a bit of money in their efforts to get rid of the Eos M stock.

Not too keen to get more of the existing M bodies but I have faith a new body with EVF will be released sometime in the future, maybe even before the megapixel dslr body - which means we could be in for a long, long, long wait...


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 12, 2014)

I would be tempted to convert the second body to IR-only, like WickedWombat did.

Also just picked up a 11-22 (after seeing all of wickedwombat's gushing praise of it ;D), and it is quite a gem!


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

Ivan Muller said:


> I have been using my M as a back up mostly, but lately have been exploring video, and I quite like what the M can do, of course always keeping the very good prices in mind as part of the equation! I only have the 22mm and have been thinking of getting the standard zoom and an extra battery. My last attempt through Amazon was unsuccessful. So, over here the discounted price of the Eos M, with zoom and flash is the same price as the standard zoom alone...so I just bought the package, got a new battery and the IS zoom plus a spare body & flash....how crazy is that? Makes me think Canon must be losing quite a bit of money in their efforts to get rid of the Eos M stock.
> 
> Not too keen to get more of the existing M bodies but I have faith a new body with EVF will be released sometime in the future, maybe even before the megapixel dslr body - which means we could be in for a long, long, long wait...



most of the M was stuff they had left over - how much did it really cost them? they can roll out a full DSLR for 400 USD, less with rebates.


----------

